# Citizen Glass Scratches



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have noticed a number of the new eco drive Citizens with "bubbles" and "scratches" on the glass. Are they replaceable and is this common?

mike


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there,

I have two Eco-Drives, one Titanium cased Promaster (beater) that's a few years old and a GMT four hander I got new earlier this year.

Both are fine, but I'll keep an eye out .

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

tixntox said:


> I have noticed a number of the new eco drive Citizens with "bubbles" and "scratches" on the glass. Are they replaceable and is this common?
> 
> mike


Have you seen them in a shop window? They could have been handled a lot and knocked over. I'd be extremely surprised at seeing an air bubble in the glass!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Where are you looking at these watches? Is it Arg888s? They take back watches and put them straight back into the store room. I have found various makes with faulty glass on them. Someone takes a watch home then clean the glass on their jeans, then take it back and you buy it. Citizen are normally of excellent quality, but always take a magnifying glass with you where ever you buy. :angry2:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in responding. The watches are catalogue returns. I don't know if they come direct or through their "insurance scam.. sorry....scheme".


----------

